# [Treiber] Matrox Millenium 4MB Graka



## _root (1. Juni 2004)

Wär nett wenn mir wer nen Treiber, oder ein Link zu einem Treiber hier posten könnte ...

MfG aCiD


----------



## Goofman (1. Juni 2004)

Hi

Welches BS?

Hier mal die Seite von Matrox: 

http://www.matrox.com/mga/support/drivers/home.cfm

Such dir einfach das passende raus


----------



## _root (1. Juni 2004)

Aso ... Sorry, für WinXP Prof.


----------



## Ossi (3. Juni 2004)

Mal hier nachsehen: http://www.zdnet.de/treiber/man_prod/matrox_grafikkarten-treiber-wc.html

Ein Treiber für NT 4 oder Windows 2000 macht es auch manchmal, man muß nur XP dazu zwingen (wenn die Meldung kommt, daß der Treiber nicht für die entsprechende Hardware bestimmt wurde, und man sich sicher ist, auf trotzdem installieren klicken).


----------



## _root (3. Juni 2004)

Das ist so schonmal sehr gut ... nur weiss ich leider nichtmal genau wie die richtige Bezeichnung von der Karte ist ... könnte mir da vielleicht wer helfen ?

MfG 
aciD


----------



## Ossi (3. Juni 2004)

Vermute mal, daß es eine Matrox Millenium II (MIL 2P/4-Serie) ist.


----------



## Goofman (4. Juni 2004)

Also mit der Speicherbestückung kann es nur ne relativ alte Graka sein.
Und die älteren Matroxen haben einen einheitlichen Treiber, nämlich den HIER

Mfg Niky

PS: Du hättest übrigens nur mal genauer die Seite meines obigen Links betrachten müssen...


----------

